# "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis



## Palerado (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie habe ich gerade Lust dieses Thema zu eröffnen.
Wir fahren jetzt seit 2003 nach Fehmarn (immer 4-6 Mann) und angeln 1 Woche im Jahr in der Brandung. Die Ausrüstung wird immer besser und wurftechnisch kommen wir gut an die 100m.

Bis auf einen einzigen Urlaub haben wir allerdings nie wirklich "berauschend" gefangen. Der eine Urlaub war im Herbst 2007. Die anderen male war es immer ziemlich mau.

Auch wenn man die Fangberichte liest kommt in mir das Gefühl auf, dass nur noch Profis wirklich vernünftig fangen. 
Mit vernünftig meine ich ja nicht einmal 10 Stück aufwärts, sondern einfach 2-3 vernünftige Dorsche pro Mann und Abend (oder halt Platte).

Natürlich sind immer mal wieder gute Fänge dabei, aber nicht sonderlich oft wie ich finde.

Was ist Eure Meinung dazu?
Habe ich vielleicht einfach falsche Vorstellungen?

Daniel


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Vielleicht bist Du/Ihr auch immer nur zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort  #c#c#c


----------



## Phil Lee (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

das könnte in der tat eine erklärung sein...


----------



## Honeyball (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Palerado, mir würd's wahrscheinlich ähnlich gehen.

Das beste Mittel gegen Brandungsschneidertage ist immer die Nähe erfahrener Brandungsfischer zu suchen, die auch bereit sind, Dir mit Tipps und Tricks parat zu stehen.
Wenn ich jetzt vorhätte, in die Brandung zu gehen, würde ich mich einfach einer Truppe aus dem AB anschließen. Wenn ich dann Schneider bleibe, hat's wenigstens Spaß gemacht...
Das sind alles so nette Ferkelchen, da oben...


----------



## crazyFish (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Wie wird man denn zum "Profi"?

Indem man sich stetig verbessert, Infos einholt und am Ball bleibt


----------



## Ollek (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Ich war vor 3 Wochen das erste mal auf Fehmarn und es lief auf Platte recht gut. :m Also bin ich schon Profi

Ne wir haben uns immer Tips geholt  bei Zottel Steffen und in Burg bei Kott Freizeitwelt oder so ähnlich. ---sehr Kompetend---

Haben gut aber nicht berauschend gefangen, der Weg ist das Ziel. Und im Dezember sind wir wieder da. (ich mits Boot aber schon eher:vik

|kopfkrat |gr:ähm kleiner Fingerzeig Richtung Baltic Kölln in Burgstaaken was Wattis angeht. Aber zu gegebener Zeit in einem extra Thread dazu mehr.


----------



## s_rathje (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

meiner auch noch sehr jungen erfahrung nach, is das aller wichtigste beim brandungsangeln die vorfächer! gott sei dank gibt es bei mir im verein son paar spezies und seit dem ich deren vorfächer nachbau, war ich kein schneider mehr 
die masse blieb zwar bis jezt aus, aber ne mefo aus der brandung zu holen is auch ne schöne sache^^

also binde deine vorfächer lieber selbst und kaufe ausschließlich "marken leuchtperlen", dann klappt es auch mit dem fisch


----------



## Ollek (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



s_rathje schrieb:


> also binde deine vorfächer lieber selbst und kaufe ausschließlich "marken leuchtperlen", dann klappt es auch mit dem fisch




ne du da hab ich aber ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Allerdings sollte man zuvor "Marke" definieren. Ich hatte aber preiswerte Perlen von Yad und Sänger die den weitaus teureren "Edelperlen"(muss man schon fast sagen) von D.Eisele und Co mindestens ebenbürtig waren.

:mNicht zuletz hat der Neuling nämlich ich am besten gefangen.

Hab mich nur gewundert wiso Eisele und Co. das drei und teils vierfache nimmt von dem was andere nehmen und es geht genauso gut bis besser. 
Da braucht mir niemand sagen "nur die Marke" fängt. 

Aber man sollte sicher auf Qualiät und Leuchtkraft achten und das tun, wenn man sich ein bischen im Laden umsieht und Zeit nimmt mehr als man denkt bevor man nur an der Luxuswand stehenbleibt mit dem überteuerten Kleinkram.


----------



## macmarco (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das sind alles so nette Ferkelchen, da oben...



Als ich angefangen habe diesen Trööt zu lesen habe ich so gedacht: "Schließ dich nicht uns an...wirst nur  versaut |rolleyes


----------



## Der Goldaal (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Also beim Angeln müssen nun mal die Fische auch mitspielen, und ein ist klar, Erfahrung kann einem nur dabei helfen. Dass die Dorsche in der heutigen Zeit recht rar sind hat sich ja wohl auch rumgesprochen. Ein wenig Glücklich kann man dann ja darüber sein, dass sich die Platten recht stark vermehrt haben. Die Zeiten mit der ich sag mal "100%igen" Fanggarantie auf Fehrmarn sind alle mal vorbei (wenn es sie denn gab). Also Jungs wer ne Garantie braucht muss ins Fischgeschäft, ansonsten bleibt wie im Leben - eben das Risiko.


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Auch die vermeindlichen "Profis" haben ihre Schneidertage.

NUR gehen die meisten "Vielfänger" nur dann in die Brandung wenn es sich lohnt. Sie wissen an welchen Strand sie wie weit werfen müssen und können das Wasser auch "lesen". Es gibt Tage da wollen die Dorsche "Fleisch" und dann gibts wieder welche da wollen sie nur kleinste Würmer. Sowas merkt ein "Profi" relativ schnell aber der Anfänger meist gar nicht. 
Auch werden viele Fische überworfen weil die meisten Anfänger glauben es kommt nur auf die Weite an, dem ist aber bei weitem nicht so. Klar ist es oft so das der Weitwerfer eher am Fisch ist als derjenige der nur 60-70 Meter wirft (100m mit 2 Haken schafft nicht jeder und 150m nur ganz wenige). 

Was ich damit sagen will, einfach fischen... fischen... fischen. Irgendwann merkst du schon was du falsch machst oder was die anderen besser machen. Wie schon gesagt wurde, einfach mal anderen "Profis" über die Schulter schauen (eigentlich lassen dies alle zu) und auch die Tipps wirklich annehmen.

Ich kenne auch einige "Profis" mit denen ich mich bestimmt nicht messen kann/will ABER es gab auch Tage an denen hab ich mehr gefangen als diese :m

Und zum Schluß... wer im Frühherbst in die Brandung fährt der fängt eben nicht soviel wie derjenige der im Spätherbst an die "richtigen Stellen" fährt. Ich wohne jetzt ca. 3 km vom Hohenfelder Strand und hab das Glück fahren zu können wann ich will und du mußt dann angeln wenn du Urlaub hast. Das sagt doch auch schon was über deine Fangaussichten und meine aus.

Puh.... das reicht :m


----------



## Ayla (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Hi ,
kann von mir schon sagen das ich Ahnung vom Brandungsangeln
habe . Profi hin oder her . Hab viele Tricks drauf . Tunken ,
diese oder jene Perlen usw. Hab in den letzten 3 -4 Jahren
meine Fangerfolge mehrals verdoppelt . Und wie ? Man wird 
meist immer fauler !Also selbst in den Hintern treten .
Warum heißt Brandungsangeln Brandungsangeln ?Doch nicht
weil ich bei Rückenwind oder Windstille losgehe .Volle Pulle 
rauf -von Voooorne .#6 Ab 5-6 gehe ich los . Lieber einmal 
zuhause bleiben aber dann bei Sturm richtig im Fisch stehen .
Dann kommt der Fisch oft dicht ran . Perlen sind Nebensache .
Durchgehende 45 mono oder 20er geflochtene wegen dem
Kraut .Weitwürfe sind meist nicht nötig , nur große Eimer.

#hAyla


----------



## s_rathje (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

natürlich sind die leuchtperlen von eisele die teuersten, aber ich hab damit super erfahrungen gemacht. mit dem selbstgebauten vorfach mit eisele perlen kommt man häufig immer noch billiger weg, als wenn man für fast 4 euro die dinger von zum beispiel westline nimmt, die meiner meinung nach so gut wie nichts taugen.

aber selbstverständlich muss es nicht eisele sein


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Ayla schrieb:


> Hab in den letzten 3 -4 Jahren
> meine Fangerfolge mehrals verdoppelt....



Nicht schlecht... alle fangen weniger nur du hast deine Erfolge verdoppelt. Oder war es jetzt so gemeint das du vorher 1 Dorsch ind der Brandung hattest und jetzt 2?? :q:q

Im Winter möchte ich dich mal sehen mit ner 6 von vorne :m
Ob auflandiger Wind im Winter nun besser ist als ablandiger möchte ich auch noch in Frage stellen.


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Ayla schrieb:


> Hi ,
> Man wird
> meist immer fauler !Also selbst in den Hintern treten .
> Warum heißt Brandungsangeln Brandungsangeln ?Doch nicht
> ...








so und nich anners...#6....gutes posting :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Als ehem. Küstenbewohner kenne ich einige von den Schlag wie Ayla.
Die Jungs fangen auch, aber zu welchem Preis :q brrr


----------



## Ayla (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Da geb ich dir recht Torsk .Sturm und Regen treffen oft
zusammen .Manchmal bekomme ich nicht mal mehr den
Beach Buddy aufgebaut .Die Bisse sind kaum zu sehen und
man dreht oft viel Kraut rein . Nur die Fischausbeute
entschädigt für die Strapazen .Fast immer . Bevorzuge
bei Sturm immer nur 2 Strände wo es dann bei NW/N/O
gut klappt .Wenigstens gibt es dort kaum Hänger .
Bei Sturm noch 6-7 Abrisse das müß dann doch nicht sein .
|wavey:Ayla


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Ja Ayla, hab des öfteren für ein paar Freunde den Abendbrot Service gemacht.
Ich sag mal so die Pommes mussten die Jungs aus der Papiertüte essen!

Das Schälchen hätte sich alleine geleert :q

Nichts desto trotz Palerado, du kannst nicht erwarten 
mit 6 Wochen Erfahrung da ran zu kommen. 
Aber ich denke die Fangmenge ist auch nicht das "große Ziel" oder?

Mit ner handvoll Kumpel ne Woche die Ostsee unsicher zu machen und
ab und zu mal was schickes für die Pfanne zu ergattern hat doch auch was
und vielleicht sogar etwas mehr


----------



## petripohl (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Moin Moin,
ich betrachte mich als Brandungsneuling (aktiv seit Herbst 2007 - vorher nur mal als Jugendlicher mit gewesen) und ich liebe beide Wetterbedingungen.  Bin mit meine Fängen durchaus zufrieden (bin ich aber auch schon bei einem Dorsch) doch das steht für mich nur an zweiter Stelle. Ich liebe es einfach wenn ich am Strand stehe und mir der Wind um die Nase pfeift. Die Frage ist doch was versteht man unter "sich lohnen"? Finanziell?? Sicherlich auch nicht für "Profis" denn dort ist der Materialeinsatz auch entsprechend höher. Für mich lohnt sich das Angeln in der Brandung weil es mich entspannt und mir Freude bereitet.
Gruß aus Hamburg#h
Malte


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Wind ist ja OK aber 10 Grad unter Null und ne 6 von vorne dann frieren die Würmer noch vorm auswerfen am Haken fest :m
Ich hab es einmal dei der Deutschen mitgemacht und das hat mir gereicht. Erstmal Eis aus den Ringen klopfen bevor man einholt, Würmer vom Haken mit den Messer schneiden da angefroren. Wenn man dann noch Geflecht drauf hat wie mein Nachbar dann friert sogar die Schnur auf der Rolle fest. Über die Hälfte der Angler hat früher eingepackt als Veranstaltungsschluß. 
Nichts gegen Hardcorebrandungsangeln aber das hat dann nichts mehr mit Spaß zu tun.


----------



## Ute (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Kommst für eine Woche an den Strand und willst die dicken Fänge?
Das war vor 20 Jahren.
Der Fischbestand geht immer weiter zurück.
Auch die sogenanten "Profis" haben Schneidertage. Die bekommt man nicht mit. Frag doch die "Profis", die da gerade gut fangen, ob die immer gut fangen. Diese Frage werden sie nicht mit "ja" beantworten.
Ich bin kein Profi, kann nicht weit werfen, benutze keine Brandungsruten und bekomme auch meine Fische, wenn welche da sind. 
Wenn dir das angeln am Abend zu langweilig wird, dann halte doch eine Rute fest und konzentriere dich auf sie. Ist Interessant, wenn da was dran rum knabbert und du wartest einfach auf den richtigen Biss. Öfters kommt er nicht, aber dann ..............


----------



## Palerado (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Ich habe es fast schon befürchtet das manche mein "Anliegen" in den falschen Hals bekommen.

Also finanziell lohnen soll sich das Ganze schon mal gar nicht (wieviel Zentner müsste ich da wohl fangen). 
Mir kommt es auch nicht darauf an den Eimer voll zu haben oder sonst was.
Mich wundert nur in der Nachbetrachtung von 6 oder 7 Urlauben dass wir es nur einmal geschafft haben dass jeder von uns in einer Woche 10 vernünftige Fische gefangen hat.

Natürlich macht es trotzdem spaß mit den Jungs los zu fahren.

Sicherlich fängt man auch mal was.

Aber ich denke das Hauptproblem ist wohl wirklich die Wetterlage. Da hatten wir halt auch nur einmal wirklich Glück. Dieser gemässigt Südwindmist ist es halt nunmal nicht.

Aber nun gut. Es soll ja nun auch wirklich kein Heulthread sein! :vik:

Daniel


----------



## degl (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

@Palerado,

was soll man dir nun Antworten

Noch vor drei Jahren hatte ich fast bei jedem Angeln meinen Fisch (3-5Stk) manchmal auch ne richtig schöne Strecke 

2008 war widerum nun sehr bescheiden, mit 2 Ausnahmen........#c

Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, das jede menge Jungfisch da sein soll, so das die Fänge wieder besser werden könnten#6

Allerding ist meine pers. Fehmarnstatistik auch eher bescheiden|rolleyes

gruß degl


----------



## Palerado (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

@Degl: Das meine ich ja eigentlich.
Ich will ja gar nicht bezweifeln dass man bei guten Bedingungen immer noch vernünftig fangen kann.

Die Frage die ich mir momentan einfach stelle ist, ob Fehmarn aus angeltechnischer Sicht das richtige Ziel ist, oder ob man vielleicht lieber mal woanders hin fährt.
Wobei ich natürlich nicht erwarte dass mir woanders die Fische in den Eimer springen.

Daniel


----------



## Reisender (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Ich fahre schon seit 30 Jahren auf die Insel der Sonne.....und da sollte man meinen das ich alles Stellen kenne die Fisch bringen.

Aber so ist das nicht....viel mehr ist es das Wetter was über 1-2 Wochen beobachtet werden sollte, und bei 5 Tagen Südwind läuft mir immer das Wasser im Mund zusammen, denn dann weiß ich das vor meiner Haustür mindestens 5-6 schöne Dorsche am Abend meinen Köder finden.

Hierzu kommt auch noch das um Fehmarn die Strömungen einiges aus machen. Je nach Wind, verändern sich auch die Strömungsverhältnise.

Mit unter bin ich auch ein Warmduscher und suche mir geschützet stellen aus. Tja, und dann muß man halt leiden und sich mit ein Dörschen zufrieden geben !!:m

Vom kleinboot aus ist es ja auch solche sache !!
Stehst du auf 4 Meter und klapperst alles ab, gehste Leer aus. Biste auf 6-8 Meter knallen die Burschen rein wie sau.....

Ich würde den Mut nicht aufgeben, sondern mich intensiver mit dem Thema befassen. Und auch die Profis schauen mit unter in die Röhre.....

|wavey:


----------



## Wiederanfänger (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Hallo Palerado,

ich habe füher als Kind immer unseren Nachbarn mit seinen Brandungsruten bewundert.

Damals haben mein Vater und ich mit den normalen Bootsruten am Starnd geangelt.

Bei uns gab es weniger Fisch aber der Spaß war der gleich wie bei allen Anglern dort.

Nachdem ich vor 2 Jahren wieder angefangen habe, wollte ich auch Brandungsangeln mit "richtigen" Angeln und Rollen machen.

Gesagt, gekauft ( im mittleren Preissegment, Angeln ca. 80 EUR, Rollen ca. 60 EUR ).
Angeln beide beinm zweiten mal angeln gekillt.

Aussage des Händlers war, dass ich die empfindliche Kohlefaser beschädigt hätte.

Die Rollen haben ca. 10 mal Angeln am Strand ausghalten.
Danach löste sich die Befestigungsmutter an der Achse immer relativ schnell.

Ich habe mit jetzt gute Rollen ( Quantum Crypton Surf 660 ) und billige Ruten gekauft ( Mitchell für ca. 20 EUR ).

Die Angeln sind nicht das Beste, aber wenn die knacken ärgere ich mich nicht so.

Damit ist das Angeln richtig schön.

Ich selber habe auf Fehmarn eher den ablandigen Wind gesucht.
Und auch bei Ablandigen Wind meinen schönsten Fangabend mit 8 Dorschen und Kleinzeugs( wurde wieder zurück gesetzt ) gehabt.

Es geht klar um das Angeln.

Kälte ist nicht wirklich das Schlimmste ( bis 3 Grad geht das alles mit der richtigen Ausrüstung ).
Aber der Wind nervt schon.
Vor allem wenn man wie ich Brillenträger ist.

Eine Sache werde ich aber in Zukunft berücksichtigen( zumindest wannimmer das möglich ist) Nie bei Vollmond angeln gehen.

Ist ein tolles Hobby, das sich langsam entwickeln sollte.

Das eine oder andere Buch gekauft ( Es gibt das diese tollen Bücher über Fehmarn und das Brandungsangeln ), dann den örtlichen Händler fragen ( hatte mit Fehmarn-Tackle einen der echt hilft. War letztes Jahr nach dem Arbeiten 2 mal weiter nach Norden gefahren und kam wegen Stau nach Ladenschluß an. hatte vorher noch mal angerufen und der Händler ist wegen der paar Würmer die ich bestellt hatte länger geblieben. Und auch der Tipp mit dem Angelplatz ware super

Nach und nach wird man "schlauer".

Das ist das tolle am Angeln.

Es gibt immer was zu lernen.

So.

Viel Spaß in der Brandung.

Vielleich sieht man sich ja mal.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Tino (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Moin Palerado

Suche mit Deinen Jungs einfach Anschluss bei erfahrenen Brandungsanglern.Da lernt Ihr viel und schaltet gemachte Fehler am besten aus.
Dann auch viel ausprobieren.Kostet zwar Zeit aber auf Dauer lernt Ihr was.Ich fische z.Bsp. überhaupt nicht mehr mit Leuchtperlen, weil ich kein besseres Beissverhalten bemerkt habe.*Das ist nur meine Erfahrung keine Weisheit!!!*
Fehmarn ist mit Sicherheit eine Top-Stelle zum Brandungsangeln.
Ich fische gerne bei auflandigem Wind und ganz einfach gebundenen Montagen ohne irgendwelchen Schnick schnack.
Die Lift-Montage mit einer Perle das der Wurm nicht hochrutscht.
Bei Nachläufer-oder Doppelhaken-Montagen auch nur eine Perle für den Wurm und fertig.Natürlich ein Gummi-Stopper hinter der Perle.
Die jetzige Sparsamkeit mit Perlen hat den Hintergrund das ich früher auch mehr Gewicht auf die Perlen legte.
Seit ich vor langer Zeit bei einem erfahrenen Angler gesehen habe wie der gefangen hat.
Würmer an den Haken!!! das heisst klotzen nicht kleckern.
Zwei grosse oder bis zu vier kleine Wattwürmer auf eine Mundschnur ist für mich normal.
Muss man nur etwas länger mit dem Anhauen warten.
Mehr Fleisch = mehr Duft.


----------



## Ute (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Warum sollte man nicht bei Vollmond angeln gehen?


----------



## Schwarzwusel (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Ute schrieb:


> Warum sollte man nicht bei Vollmond angeln gehen?


 Weil bei Vollmond nur Werwolfe beissen.. :q
Hab Dich auch lieb............:q


----------



## Fxxxxx (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Und was sind überhaupt Profis |uhoh: #d :q


----------



## Ollek (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Reisender schrieb:


> Hierzu kommt auch noch das um Fehmarn die Strömungen einiges aus machen. Je nach Wind, verändern sich auch die Strömungsverhältnise.



#6 Ein sehr guter und wichtiger Aspekt bei der Auswahl des Angelstrandes.

Denn ofmals ist es so das der Wind zwar zeitweise aus einer bestimmten Richtung kommt die Strömung aber unter Umständen durch vorrangegangene stärkere Winde aus einer anderen Richtung.

Mit Internet kann man sich diese Information als Nichtinsulaner nun aber auch holen.

@ Palerado
Mach mal folgendes,

sieh dir auf dieser Seite die vorherrschende Windrichtung an und die dazugehörige Prognose... Teil 1 der "Strandfindung" abgeschlossen. :q

Dann auf dieser Seite die Strömung zu der Uhrzeit die ihr als Angelzeit gewählt habt (stratzeit 16 Uhr als bsp.) inkl der Strömungsprognose für  die folgenden Stunden. Teil 2  der "Strandfindung" abgeschlossen.


Für heute 7.1.09. 16 Uhr Startzeitpunkt würde ich als Strand Altenteil wählen und andere Nördliche Strände trotz entsprechender Windrichtung erstmal unberücksichtigt lassen.

#6  (Ja die einheimischen wissen sicher besser wies wo geht, aber als Noob vom Festland hat man erst mal ne grobe Richtung)


----------



## Tino (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Hallo Ute

Weil der Vollmond bei Sternenklaren Himmel eine hohe Scheuchwirkung hat.
Meine Erfahrung!!! 
Ich habe vor 7-8 Jahren in Rerik am Strand rechts der Brücke geangelt.
War eine Vollmond-Nacht mit bedecktem Himmel.So lange der Mond nicht durchkam haben wir gefangen.Dann war Feierabend als die Wolken sich verdrückten.
Als wenn Du ein Schalter umgelegt hast.Das habe ich noch ein paar mal erlebt wenn Vollmond war und ich trotzdem angeln gefahren bin.
Seitdem fahre ich einfach nicht mehr zum angeln wenn ich weiss das Vollmond ist und wenig oder keine Wolken am Himmel.


----------



## Ayla (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Hallo Klaus S ,
gerade bei Minustemperaturen stelle ich mich gerne
gegen den Wind . War vor 2 Jahren bei -7 Grad los .
Meine Arbeitskollegen haben mir nen Vogel gezeigt .
Da das Wasser aber Plusgrade hat , kommt bei auflandigem
Wind die Warme Seeluft ans Ufer .Konnte damals sogar ohne
Handschuhe fischen .Waren vor zig Jahren mal bei -18 Grad
auf Fehmarn .Leider war es Windstill .Das war fies .Aber die
Platten waren gleich gefroren .|wavey:Ayla


----------



## Ute (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Weil bei Vollmond nur Werwolfe beissen.. :q
> Hab Dich auch lieb............:q





:vik::vik::vik:
Okay!
Wenn du der Werwolf bist ..........................:l


----------



## Ute (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Ute
> 
> Weil der Vollmond bei Sternenklaren Himmel eine hohe Scheuchwirkung hat.
> Meine Erfahrung!!!
> ...




Danke dir Tino.
Hat denn noch jemand solche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

das hat irgend wie mit luftdrücken oder so zu tun...
habs aber auch schonmal gehört,das man bei vollmond nichts fangen soll...


----------



## Ollek (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



celler schrieb:


> das hat irgend wie mit luftdrücken oder so zu tun...
> habs aber auch schonmal gehört,das man bei vollmond nichts fangen soll...



 hab dennoch sehr gut gefangen und am 12.12.08 war der dickste "Jahresvollmond" obwohl ich gleiche bedenken hatte.


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Ollek schrieb:


> hab dennoch sehr gut gefangen und am 12.12.08 war der dickste "Jahresvollmond" obwohl ich gleiche bedenken hatte.




naja,ich hab ja geschrieben,das ich es auch nur gehört hatte...
ist wahrscheinlich wieder irgend ne ausrede von leuten die mal nen tag nichts gefangen haben....(zufällig war da vollmond)
immer alles auf andere schieben,verstehst |wavey:


----------



## Ollek (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



celler schrieb:


> ist wahrscheinlich wieder irgend ne ausrede von leuten die mal nen tag nichts gefangen haben....(zufällig war da vollmond)
> immer alles auf andere schieben,verstehst |wavey:



:q#g Dat kenn mer doch zur Jenüge. Und dann kommt son Neuling und macht den Profis was vor.


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

naja dann wahrscheinlich den möchte gern profis...
eben den leute,die sowas in die welt setzen ;-)
unsere beivollmondnichtfängerundneausredeausdenken leute


----------



## Tino (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Zum Glück hatte ich geschrieben das es nur meine Erfahrung ist und keine Gesetzmäßigkeit.*
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.*
Ich mach das schon über 10 Jahre und es sind nur meine Erfahrungen.
Einfach selbst Erfahrungen machen und nicht versuchen klugzu.........
Habe mich auch nicht als Profi betitelt ,sondern habe nur auf eine gestellte Frage mit meinen Erfahrungen diesbezüglich geantwortet.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Ollek (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

;+ Ich hab dich auch nicht gemeint Tino nur weil du diese Erfahrung des Vollmondangelns so gemacht hast.

Deswegen auch "Profi" was du ja auch nicht sagtest. (das bezog sich auf ein internes Duell zwischen den Leuten die bei mir mit waren)

Also wenn du es falsch verstanden haben solltest #g


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

sorry auch von mir.
hab da garnicht weiter drüber nachgedacht.
mein natürlich kein user,man spricht einfach nur aus erfahrung.
kennst doch bestimmt selber,die klug*******r aber nichts fänger ;-)


----------



## Tino (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Ollek schrieb:


> ;+ Ich hab dich auch nicht gemeint Tino nur weil du diese Erfahrung des Vollmondangelns so gemacht hast.
> 
> Deswegen auch "Profi" was du ja auch nicht sagtest. (das bezog sich auf ein internes Duell zwischen den Leuten die bei mir mit waren)
> 
> Also wenn du es falsch verstanden haben solltest #g



Hallo Ollek

Du musst aber zugeben das es sich verdammt danach anhört.
Aber wenn es dann nicht so ist wie Du schreibst dann entschuldige bitte.
Nichts für ungut Ollek #g


----------



## Tino (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Hallo Celler

Alles schon vergessen.
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

was ist ein profi?? jemand der jeden tag in der brandung zu finden ist oder jemand der ab und zu am strand ein paar dorsche oder platten verhaften kann?? beim vergleichsangeln werden die plätze ausgelost. bei anderen veranstaltungen auch. das heißt der platz ist immer durch das los entschieden und der angler muss den rest machen! bei den so genannten profis kommt es nur auf die häufigkeit der teilnahme an! je mehr angeln man mitmacht um so größer die wahrscheinlichkeit das man sich unter der ersten 10 wieder findet! häufig kommt es auch darauf an ob mit einem wurm oder 3 -4 wattis gefischt wird! das heißt immer probieren und genügend köder material am mann.


----------



## Ollek (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

:m@ Tino

Ne schon Ok, sieht schon ein bischen komisch aus wenn ich das von dir geschriebene mit meinem gegenhalte.

Da kanns schnell zu Missverständnissen kommen.

:qIch würde mir auch niemals anmaßen meine 4 tägige Erfahrung mit deiner 10 Jährigen gleichzustellen. 

Ich hatte ja auch son ungutes Gefühl was den Vollmond angeht, aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel wies so schön heisst.

Wie gesagt nocheins drauf. #g


----------



## Tino (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Ok Ollek

Alles wieder gut.

Wer ist verdammt nochmal Farina?


----------



## Ollek (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Tino schrieb:


> Wer ist verdammt nochmal Farina?



Für mich der Boardgott :vik: 

Wann immer man mal niedergeschlagen ist oder nen schweren Tag hatte die Beiträge von Farina erheitern immer wieder und bauen auf.


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

kenn ich aber auch nicht.......


----------



## wade67 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Ute schrieb:


> Danke dir Tino.
> Hat denn noch jemand solche Erfahrungen gemacht?


Hallo Badenixe
Bei dem mit dem Werwolf hab ich fast untern Bürostuhl gep....|rolleyes#t

Das mit dem Vollmond kann ich zumindest inne Brandungabsolut bestätigen. An unserem Vereinsgewässer is das Strittig


LG Möcki


----------



## wade67 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Tino schrieb:


> Zum Glück hatte ich geschrieben das es nur meine Erfahrung ist und keine Gesetzmäßigkeit.
> *Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.*
> Ich mach das schon über 10 Jahre und es sind nur meine Erfahrungen.
> Einfach selbst Erfahrungen machen und nicht versuchen klugzu.........
> ...


|supergriSoooo isses|bla:


----------



## Ayla (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Vollmond ist ne heikle Sache .Ich meide ihn bei Aal und Dorsch .
Ausnahmen gibt es immer . Bei richtiger Brandung stört der 
Mond aber kaum .Plattfische kann man auch bei Mond
gut fangen . Nur wenig Wind und Vollmond - meistens wenig
Dorsch .#hAyla


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

ich denk mal das ist ansichts bzw erfahrungssache....
angelt ja auch nicht jeder mit ner shimano rolle....


----------



## wade67 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



celler schrieb:


> ich denk mal das ist ansichts bzw erfahrungssache....
> angelt ja auch nicht jeder mit ner shimano rolle....


Na das is`n Wort

Das is wie mit dem Material zum Vorfächerbau. Der eine schwört auf diet, der andre auf dat. Für mich is wichtich das ich mein Brandungsangelkrimskrams ( nich nur die Vorfächer )am nächsten Tach kurz von Sand und Salz befreie und das dann beim nächsten mal noch alles funktioniert und nich verrostet is. Ob Pro Tec, Shimano, Müller oder Ackermann. Ein habich noch. Vorfächer selber machen bringt Laune. Am besten mit gleichgesinnten, ner Galone Rotwein oder mit Prof. Dr. Jim Beam. :q


----------



## olli B. (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Hey Ihr,

eine sache lohnt sich, denke ich wenn man spaß an ihr hat....:q:q
Und da gehört für mich auch das Brandungsangeln dazu.
Also mir spaß rangehen und der Erfolg kommt ganz von alleine. Und zum lernen gehört auch der Vollmond Tag, der Wind von hinten und von vorne usw.
|supergri|supergri
Gruß
olli


----------



## Tino (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



wade67 schrieb:


> Na das is`n Wort
> 
> Das is wie mit dem Material zum Vorfächerbau. Der eine schwört auf diet, der andre auf dat. Für mich is wichtich das ich mein Brandungsangelkrimskrams ( nich nur die Vorfächer )am nächsten Tach kurz von Sand und Salz befreie und das dann beim nächsten mal noch alles funktioniert und nich verrostet is. Ob Pro Tec, Shimano, Müller oder Ackermann. Ein habich noch. Vorfächer selber machen bringt Laune. Am besten mit gleichgesinnten, ner Galone Rotwein oder mit Prof. Dr. Jim Beam. :q




Richtig Wade so isses


----------



## wade67 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



olli B. schrieb:


> Hey Ihr,
> 
> eine sache lohnt sich, denke ich wenn man spaß an ihr hat....:q:q
> Und da gehört für mich auch das Brandungsangeln dazu.
> ...


 Na da isser ja#h#h#h#h

Olli alter Strandmeister. Freu mich auf den 24.


----------



## wade67 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Ähhhhh. mein Rotwein korkt. Dat kommt dabei raus wenn man sich hochwertiges Material zum Vorfachbau leistet. Da muß man am Rotwein sparen#d#d#d#q


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

wat isn am 24 ten?
seit ihr auch in dahme bei der dame?


----------



## Tino (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Hallo Celler

Also ich nicht.


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

ich glaub olli b und wade aber....


----------



## der Nachwuchs (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

bin jetzt auch nicht so der Profi, was das Brandungsfischen angeht, aber als wir dort immer gefischt haben, war es ganz wichtig, wie der Wind stand. Wir sind immer ganz über die Insel gedüst, um passenden Wind zu bekommen.


----------



## olli B. (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



celler schrieb:


> wat isn am 24 ten?
> seit ihr auch in dahme bei der dame?


 Jo wir sind dabei|bla:|bla:


----------



## Ute (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



wade67 schrieb:


> Hallo Badenixe
> Bei dem mit dem Werwolf hab ich fast untern Bürostuhl gep....|rolleyes#t
> 
> Das mit dem Vollmond kann ich zumindest inne Brandungabsolut bestätigen. An unserem Vereinsgewässer is das Strittig
> ...


Moin Möcki!

Und kein Eimer drunter??


----------



## Ute (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



wade67 schrieb:


> Na das is`n Wort
> Am besten mit gleichgesinnten, ner Galone Rotwein oder mit Prof. Dr. Jim Beam. :q



Wollen wir mal mit mehreren Leuten hin und wieder mal eine Runde zusammen sitzten und Vorfächer bauen?


----------



## Ute (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



celler schrieb:


> wat isn am 24 ten?
> seit ihr auch in dahme bei der dame?



Genau #6#6


----------



## celler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Ute schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal mit mehreren Leuten hin und wieder mal eine Runde zusammen sitzten und Vorfächer bauen?


 

ick will auch.
bin dann der lehrling.......


----------



## Ute (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Ich habe damit jetzt einfach mal angefangen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2324094#post2324094


----------



## wade67 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Ute schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal mit mehreren Leuten hin und wieder mal eine Runde zusammen sitzten und Vorfächer bauen?


 
Also ich wäre dabei. Wer Hilfe braucht? Inzwischen bin ich gut dabei. Man muß ja nich auf Deibel komm raus bauen, zuviel verwirrt nur. Das Nötigste reicht. ( Siehe bleues Buch "Brandungsangeln Ostsee" )

Und für Dich Badenixe: Nee, kein Eimer da. Konnt mich grad noch beherschen. Wenn das hier so weitergeht bau ich nen Bodenablauf, is einfacher.


----------



## Platte (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Fritze schrieb:


> Und was sind überhaupt Profis |uhoh: #d :q


Es gibt bei uns keine Profis:m
Jedenfalls kenne ich keinen der fürs Brandungsangeln bezahlt wird#6

Es gibt nur welche die mehr Erfahrungen haben als andere, dabei kommt es nicht darauf an wie lange man schon angelt sondern was man an Erfahrungen gesammelt hat die von Bedeutung sind.

Zum Thema weniger Fisch:
Es gibt immer wieder Jahre die gut oder schlecht laufen.
Im Herbst 07 hatten wir zb. bei uns auf der Insel so viel Dorsch in der Brandung wie vieleicht vor 10 Jahren das mal war.
Touristen ohne Vorkenntnisse fingen über 10 Stück alle um die 50 cm.
Brandungsangler bessackten sich mit 20-30 Dorschen in 6 Std Angelzeit.
Allerdings waren die guten Fänge alle auf den Süden der Insel beschränkt.
Miramar, Belitz und Wulfen zählten zu der Zeit zu den Top Stränden.
Natürlich wird es weniger aber es werden immer wieder solche Jahre dazwischen sein wo man Gut fängt.
Fisch war auch in 2008 genügend bei uns nur beschränkten sich die Dorschfänge größtenteils auf die Kleinbootfahrer.
Sie haben sehr Gut gefangen auch wenn sie durch die Wetter/Wind verhältnisse sehr wenig rausgekommen sind.
Plattenfänge sind nach wie vor recht Gut zur Zeit. Dorsch eher mager aber maßig in der Brandung.
Die größten Sorgen machen mir die großen Angelkutter. Das 4. Jahr in Folge schlechte Fänge.
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel

Übrigens, auch erfahrene Angler haben mal Schneidertage:g


----------



## HAI-score (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Wie wird man Profi?

Also ich habe mich sehr bemüht aber der Erfolg beim Brandungsangeln ist bisher meist ausgeblieben. In den Herbstferien 2008 auf Fehmarn bei 5 Angelausgängen keinen maßigen Fisch! 

Kleine Anekdote:

Als ich vor über 20 Jahren zusammen mit meinem Vater den Angelschein gemacht habe und dann auch Fische in der örtlichen Aller gefangen habe meinte meine Familie nee der schmeckt uns nicht wir wollen Meeresfische! Ok auch gut dann werden wir eben Meeresangler.

Als angehender Profi doll überlegt und erst mal ein Buch gekauft! Steht noch hier im Regal: Mehr wissen mehr Fangen! Aufmerksam durchgelesen und passende Ausrüstung angeschafft. Aber über die richtige Angelstelle stand da nix drin. Also wieder doll angestrengt und in einschlägigen Angelzeitungen gelesen, dass auf Fehmarn bei Westermakelsdorf ne totsichere Stelle sein soll. Detailliert beschreiben vom Parkplatz aus 1500 m nach links auf dem Damm gehen. 

Und es stand auch inner Zeitung das es in der kalten Jahreszeit besser beißt. Na wunderbar es war Herbst und umme 5 Grad. Es konnte ja nur ein erfolgreicher Ausflug werden!

So der Tag der Tage kam und .....unsere damals zwei kleinen Kinder och Papa wir wollen unbedingt mit! Ich meine Frau gefragt ob Sie den auch mitwolle?  ...du spinnst wohl bei dem Wetter an Strand setzen!  Was tun damit ich nicht die Gören am Hals habe? Oma gefragt und tatsächlich kein Problem sie kommt gern mit! Aber die Kinderchen brauch ein kleines Zelt und was warmes zu essen!

oha da wurde der Ausflug schon umfangreicher. Naja, meine Frau: Dann nimm doch den Bollerwagen mit da kannst alles bequem reinpacken. Ich wusste ja das ich noch eine Strecke vom Parkplatz zum Angelplatz zu bewerkstelligen hatte.

So an einem Samstag war es um 5 Uhr oder so dann so weit und ich machten und mit Oma, Opa , 2 kleinen Kindern, Zelt, Bollerwagen, Kocher, nen großen Topf Suppe und natürlich dem neuen Brandungsgeschirr und weiterem unbrauchbarem Kram auf nach Westermaklesdorf! In Burg auf Fehmarn, so wie in der tollen Angelzeitung detalliert beschrieben, noch Wattwürmer besorgt und gegen 9 waren wir dann wohl da!

Wir kommen auf dem gut besuchten Parkplatz an, ein reger Betrieb an den Autos. Alles Angler. Warum fahren die denn jetzt weg??? Sind doch suuuper Bedingungen??? Na macht nix, das wird jedenfalls für uns super Angeltag! Zwar etwas Reagen aber da waren wir ja drauf vorbereitet. Die Stimmung steigt! Wir den Bollerwagen vollgepackt und los ging's!

Auf dem Deich mussten wir dann feststellen, das unser Bollerwagen doch nicht so ne super Idee war. Durch den Regen und dem Lehmigen Boden haben sich die Räder immer weiter mit Lehmboden bewickelt bis die Räder sich kam noch drehten! Naja weiterzerrend war die devise.

Aber was war den das??? Warum kommen uns die anderen Angler denn  alle entgegen??? Naja alles Weicheier die keine Lust haben bei dem Wetter! Immer weiter ziehen bestimmt ist dahinten mehr Fisch. Und immer kommen uns wieder Angler entgegen die nach Hause fahren.

Wir haben uns dann irgendwann aufgebaut und natürlich den ganzen Tag gefroren wie die Schneider! 

*Und natürlich trotz der profimäßigen Vorbereitung nix gefangen!!!
*

Mit hängenden Köpfen haben wir dann gegen 5 alles wieder abgebaut und auf unseren Bollerwagen verladen. So und jetzt kommt es: Auf dem Weg zurück kamen uns wieder viele Angler entgegen die zu Ihrer Angelstellen gegangen sind. Einer muss uns wohl wiedererkannt haben und meinte: *Warum geht ihr den jetzt nach Hause?* *Es geht doch jetzt erst wieder los!*

*Seid diesem Tage weiß ich das die Fische in der Brandung nur in der Dämmerung/Nacht gefangen werden!*

Ds stand in unserem dämlichen Buch: Mehr wissen mehr Fangen nicht drin!

Und wisst ihr was! Ich glaube dieser Ausflug war einer der schönsten, da reden wir auch nach 20 Jahren noch drüber! Zahlreiche andere Ausflüge sind vergessen aber dieser ohne Fisch ist in Erinnerung!

*Also Profi oder nicht Fisch ja oder nein allein der Spaß zählt!*

Liebe Grüße von Andreas aus Celle!


----------



## olli B. (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wie wird man Profi?
> 
> Also ich habe mich sehr bemüht aber der Erfolg beim Brandungsangeln ist bisher meist ausgeblieben. In den Herbstferien 2008 auf Fehmarn bei 5 Angelausgängen keinen maßigen Fisch!
> 
> ...


 sag ich doch  :q:q:q


----------



## sonni 2 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Na ja ich denke es hängt auch viel von der Weite meiner Würfe ab die erfarung habe ich gemacht seitdem ich meine neuen Ruten habe werfe ich 40 Meter weiter ich Werfe jest um die 120 Meter und ich fang jest besser als zu vor 
 #6 




Wenn Angel leicht wär würde es Fußball heißen :q


----------



## Ute (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Nee, nee. 
Die Weite ist nicht alles.
Oft wirft man auch zu weit.


----------



## petripohl (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Moin Moin,
weite ist zwar nicht alles, aber wer weit werfen kann kann auch einen größeren Bereich abdecken.(Ich würde auch gerne noch etwas weiter werfen können|kopfkrat)
Gruß aus Hamburg#h
Malte


----------



## Ute (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Übern, üben.   |supergri
Und sich auch mal das werfen zeigen lassen.





Sind nur kluge Sprüche, hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht gemacht. 
Ich fahre viel mit meinem Boot raus, daher nehme ich die Sache nicht so ernst. Wenn ich kein Boot hätte, hätte ich bestimmt auch schon mit dem üben begonnen.


----------



## Andy1608 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Ute schrieb:


> Übern, üben.   |supergri
> Und sich auch mal das werfen zeigen lassen.
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Ute


Das machen wir dann am 24ten#h
PS: keine weiteren ausreden


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Mit Fehmarn hast Du Dir meiner Meinung nach auch eine ziemlich "tote" Ecke ausgesucht. Ich fahre schon seit Jahren nicht mehr nach Fehmarn und das, obwohl ich wirklich ständig in der Ecke bin. Probier doch einfach mal Stellen wie Rosenfelde, rechts auf der Landzunge (DLRG), Weißenhaus in der Nähe des Einlaufes (auch gerne tagsüber auf Platte), Kraksdorf, Lippe bei geöffneter Schleuse und dergleichen... dann wirst Du auch mehr fangen, da bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



haukep schrieb:


> Mit Fehmarn hast Du Dir meiner Meinung nach auch eine ziemlich "tote" Ecke ausgesucht. Ich fahre schon seit Jahren nicht mehr nach Fehmarn und das, obwohl ich wirklich ständig in der Ecke bin. Probier doch einfach mal Stellen wie Rosenfelde, rechts auf der Landzunge (DLRG), Weißenhaus in der Nähe des Einlaufes (auch gerne tagsüber auf Platte), Kraksdorf, Lippe bei geöffneter Schleuse und dergleichen... dann wirst Du auch mehr fangen, da bin ich mir sicher!




nunja...fehmarn als "tot" zu bezeichnen ist vielleicht n bischen zu grob...als "überlaufen" triffts schon eher.
aber ansonsten schließ ich mich deinen vorschlägen an...sind schöne und fängige strände.:m


----------



## Platte (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



haukep schrieb:


> Mit Fehmarn hast Du Dir meiner Meinung nach auch eine ziemlich "tote" Ecke ausgesucht. Ich fahre schon seit Jahren nicht mehr nach Fehmarn und das, obwohl ich wirklich ständig in der Ecke bin. Probier doch einfach mal Stellen wie Rosenfelde, rechts auf der Landzunge (DLRG), Weißenhaus in der Nähe des Einlaufes (auch gerne tagsüber auf Platte), Kraksdorf, Lippe bei geöffneter Schleuse und dergleichen... dann wirst Du auch mehr fangen, da bin ich mir sicher!


 
Lieber haukep, nicht schön zu lesen das du unsere Ecke hier als tot bezeichnest. 
Möge wohl daran liegen das Du 1 bis 2 Mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast.
Ich kenne die Stellen sehr gut die du beschreibst da ich ab und an auch auf dem Festland angel weil ich mich mit Kollegen treffe die nicht ganz bis auf die Insel fahren wollen um Kilometers und Zeit zu sparen.
Halte die Stellen auch für eine gute Alternative zur Insel aber gefangen wird hier im Durchschnitt trotzdem mehr.
Warum? Du hast hier viel mehr Möglichkeiten dich den Begebenheiten anzupassen als auf dem Festland. Weniger Fisch ist es überall geworden könnte aber wetten das ich hier mehr Fische fange als auf dem Festland wenn ich mir den Platz aussuchen kann wo ich angel.
Wieso ich das denke?
Habe ständig Fangmeldungen vom Festland und von der Insel und einen ziemlich guten Überblick wo was läuft.
Viele machen halt den Fehler und gehen nur nach der Windrichtung angeln was ja in erster Linie auch richtig ist,
aber schauen wir uns mal unsere Westküste an von Flügge bis Westermarkelsdorf.
Bei auflandigen Wind stärke 4-5 sollte dort optimal zum angeln sein aber so is es nicht mehr.
Die Westküste ist nur noch ein Plattenstrand geworden nach dem großen Sturm 2006 und hat sich auch noch nicht wieder erholt.
Dorsch ist dort fast gar nicht mehr zu bekommen selbst bei idealen Bedingungen.
Trotzdem verschlägt es die Angler aus Unwissenheit immer wieder zu den damaligen HotSpots wie Markelsdorfer Huk.
Weshalb es so geworden ist weiß keiner aber Tatsache ist es ist so.
Information ist für mich das wichtigste wenn ich als Angler auf die Insel fahre und die muss ich mir besorgen.
Sehr Hilfreich dabei die Strömungvoraussagen bei BSH, meist wichtiger als die Windvorhersagen.
Natürlich gibt es auch hier Tage wo keiner oder nur sehr wenig gefangen wird aber das ist dann auf dem Festland genau so.
Wenn Du Lust hast kannst Du dich gerne mal melden bei mir und wir gehen gemeinsam los wenn es zeitlich bei beiden passt.


----------



## gluefix (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Moin, da kann ich nur zustimmen. ich war mit einem weiteren User von ihr am letzten Freitag am Flügger Leutturm. Also die Voraussetzungen schienen echt perfekt: schöne auflandige Brandung, leicht aufgewühltes Wasser, steife Brise usw.. Ergebnis waren nach etlichen Stunden nur 2 maßige Platte für ihn, für mich nix. Wobei wir beide uns schon zu regelmäßigen und nicht unerfahrenen Brandungsanglern zählen. Naja aber vielleicht war auch der böhse Vollmond mal wieder schuld :q.


----------



## celler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

ist da an dem leutturm nicht naturschutzgebiet und angeln verboten???


----------



## Tino (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Bei Vollmond fahre ich schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr.
Hatte immer absolute Nullnummern wenn der am leuchten war.Seitdem ich diese Erfahrung für mich gemacht habe bleibe ich zu Hause.


----------



## Palerado (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Dann will ich mich doch hier auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.

Fast immer wenn wir auf der Insel waren hatten wir entweder südliche oder westliche Winde. Teilweise natürlich auch Vollmond. Was soll man als Urlauber machen. Den Urlaub nach dem Mond planen ginge ja theoretisch noch, aber gegen die Windverhältnisse kann man ja nunmal nichts machen.

Ich bin ja auch nicht der Meinung dass die Anzahl der Fische maßgeblich für den Spaß den man hat verantwortlich ist, aber ein paar Fische dürfen es trotzdem sein.

Natürlich sieht die Statistik eines Einheimischen, der sich die Tage aussuchen kann, besser aus!

Daniel


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Palerado schrieb:


> Natürlich sieht die Statistik eines Einheimischen, der sich die Tage aussuchen kann, besser aus!
> 
> Daniel



|bigeyes Ich beäuge diese ganzen "Fehmänner" sowiso sehr neidisch.  Die können sich echt noch mit dem Wind drehen. :q


----------



## Ute (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Ute
> 
> 
> Das machen wir dann am 24ten#h
> ...




Andreas, Andreas!
Meinst du, du hast sooo viel Geduld mit mir?:m


----------



## Andy1608 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Ute schrieb:


> Andreas, Andreas!
> Meinst du, du hast sooo viel Geduld mit mir?:m




Moin Ute


Ich arbeite in der Geschlossenen und habe ne 4 jährige Tochter#h Mich bringt so schnell nichts aus der Ruhe:q


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Platte (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyes Ich beäuge diese ganzen "Fehmänner" sowiso sehr neidisch. Die können sich echt noch mit dem Wind drehen. :q


Ja wie soll ich sagen: STIMMT:vik:
Als kleine Anmerkung muss ich noch mal loswerden das viele Angler ca. 50% inkl. Urlaubsgelegenheitsangler zu wenig Köder haben.
Bei den Preisen schon verständlich aber ich sage lieber nur 2 Stunden intensiv angeln als 8 Stunden verplämpern.


----------



## BB-cruiser (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Richtig dem ist kaum was zuzusetzen ausser vllt vor den 2Std . 1 Std. Plümpern wenn es denn geht .


----------



## Palerado (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Das mit den Ködern ist natürlich auch wieder so ein Punkt mit den Ködern.

Wenn es allgemein eh bescheiden läuft fährt man mit 100 Wattwürmern ans Wasser und fängt (so gut wie) nichts.
Da sind in einer Woche 160€ weg (noch paar Seeringler).

Wenn ich als Einheimischer weiß dass die Bedingungen gut sind ist das ja OK, aber so auf gut Glück...


----------



## CyTrobIc (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Am Anfag dieses Threads wird viel von Vorfächern geschrieben, wie wäre es wenn einige Erfahrene Brandungsangler hier mal einem zum besten geben und 1-2 Vorfächer die gehen mit kleiner Anleitung und Bildchen posten ? Damit "wir" Anfänger was lernen


----------



## petripohl (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Moin Moin,
ich kann dir da das Buch "Brandungsangeln Ostsee" von U. Schroeter und A. Rathje empfehlen. ISBN Nr. 3-937868-12-7
Kostet ca. 15 Euro und ist definitif jeden Cent wert.
Oder alternativ direkt von anderen Boardies lernen. Zum Beispiel am Samstag in Dahme. Siehe Trööt: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.2009
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Platte (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*



CyTrobIc schrieb:


> Am Anfag dieses Threads wird viel von Vorfächern geschrieben, wie wäre es wenn einige Erfahrene Brandungsangler hier mal einem zum besten geben und 1-2 Vorfächer die gehen mit kleiner Anleitung und Bildchen posten ? Damit "wir" Anfänger was lernen


Das Buch Brandungsangeln was petripohl dir empfiehlt ist wirklich klasse. Alle Guten gängigen Vorfächer zum nachbauen.
oder guckst du hier:http://www.tightlines.co.nz/docs/Breakaway Diagrams/Clip Down Cascade Rig.pdf
allerdings nur mit Kralle Fischen wenn nichts anderes mehr hält.


----------



## CyTrobIc (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Lohnt" Brandungsangeln nur für Profis*

Danke für den Buchtipp petripol

Das PDF guck ich mir morgen an


----------

